# I'm freaking out!!! HELP...



## Blonddeee (Dec 17, 2008)

My ex and I have been divorced a couple months now- he filed for bankruptcy- I'm fairly sure just to hurt me- I was on his car, the house, and all the debt which he was supposed to pay- he's trying to leave me with all of it. The car has already been taken by the bank, my ex refused to give me the keys and it was so upside down anyways I couldn't come up with the difference. I was able to get out of my lease and moved back into the house and found a roommate. 
He has his bankruptcy hearing tomorrow which I'm going to- it's a meeting of the creditors- does anyone know anything about this? I have no idea what I'm walking into- I don't know how he's filed- everything was current when he filed a month ago- I've paid the mortgage and the debt- I couldn't do his car.
He keeps trying to hurt me- by doing this- as far as I know he doesn't have any other debt- he makes 50k with one job and had a 2nd when I left in March. His parents bought him a new car. I just don't know what he's going to do next... I just wish he would move on and stop trying to hurt me. 
I guess I just need some advice on what questions to ask at the hearing tomorrow- he's supposed to sign a quit claim deed to get him off the title of the house because I plan on keeping it. 
Help...please...


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

In my husbands divorce, his ex was given the house. It was her responsibility to file the correct papers for full ownership.

My husband never filed for bankruptcy, but if he did, the house his ex was given in the divorce would not have been effected, I don't think it would have mattered if she had not yet filed the papers to put it in her name, as the court gave it to her.

I'd be calling an attorney !!!! I dont know much else except to know when something is outta my hands, to call for professional help !

Hope all goes well.
you said:
he's supposed to sign a quit claim deed to get him off the title of the house

BE SURE TO TAKE THOSE LEGAL PAPERS WITH YOU !!!


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I would agree that it would be good to consult with an attorney. I guess I don't understand. If you have been divorced for a few months, all assets/debts should have been resolved as to who pays what in the divorce agreement. If he has incurred new debt since then, it should not affect you and you should not be responsible for it providing you removed your name from his credit cards, etc. when you divorced. Get the quit claim signed asap.


----------



## Blonddeee (Dec 17, 2008)

The divorce decree said we'd sell the house, but he won't return the realtors calls so even if we got an offer I would need his cooperation to do anything. I will have a repossessed car on my credit now because of him too, but at least I can save the house. 

Ok- made it though the court thing- it was just a meeting of the creditors and I was the only creditor that showed up for him. Nothing really got accomplished- i'm going to have my lawyer draw up the quit claim deed and he said he'd sign it. He looked a little nervous when I walked in- I don't think he was expecting me to show up so I sat in the seat right behind him...really felt like kicking his chair or smacking him over the head, but I restrained myself. I will be soooooo glad when this is over- someday...


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Blonddeee said:


> I sat in the seat right behind him...really felt like kicking his chair or smacking him over the head, but I restrained myself.


:lol: hang in there


----------



## dawnie (Nov 17, 2009)

If the house was supposed to be sold in the divorce, and he's not done it, then he's in breech of the divorce agreement. 

Your lawyer should be the one to advise you here, but I would have thought with the divorce you are no longer liable for his assigned debts. 

Still, you probably still have two options - either take on the task of getting the house sold, so your lawyers can split the equity up between you, or you can buy him out of the house (do that like a real estate transaction with a lawyer helping you), so the title/deed is turned to your name. The biggest question would be whether you would qualify for the mortgage based on your income.


----------



## Blonddeee (Dec 17, 2008)

Little update- I'll just add to this post 
He signed the quit claim deed so I have the house now, but the bank told me they will sue me for the difference on the car (they are selling it at auction) and put a lien on the house- gee can't wait. I have a roommate and I love living in the house again so I'm grateful for that.
He "accidently" forgot to mention his 2nd job when he filed bankruptcy- he worked probably 20-30 hours per week for about 5-6 months- well- the United States bankruptcy trustee just called me and asked me about it- I didn't tell him to hurt my ex, I'm just trying to save my butt because he's not being honest in the hopes of hurting me- it's only fair that I can try to save myself- if he would leave me alone I'd be happy to care less about his life...
Not sure what they will do when you lie while filing bankruptcy, but the trustee guy seemed very interested in it- so we shall see...


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm glad things worked out on getting the house. The car issue will hurt you a bit but you will recover from that as you seem to have your ducks in a row otherwise


----------

